# miután + verb tenses



## Katalijn

What tenses do I have to use in Hungarian in sentence as:

1) I will watch T.V. after I have eaten.
2) I watched T.V. after I had eaten.


----------



## Zsanna

Hello Katalijn and welcome to our forum

Given that there are only 3 verb tenses in Hungarian, you don't have much choice.
The choice is mainly in the first example between the present or future (2 ways of expressing it!) in the first part of your first example. (So it all comes down to the subtleties of using the different forms of future in Hungarian as opposed to simply using the present which is often the case especially in current usage.) (Funny, that the "difficulty" concerns the aspect that is the least used or has the least importance - at least seemingly.)

1. a) Tv-t nézek (majd), miután ettem. (= Present conjugation, with or without indication - in brackets - for the future then past tense.)
   b) Tv-t fogok nézni, miután ettem. (= Future tense first, past after that.)
2. Tv-t néztem, miután ettem. (= Past tense in both cases.)


----------

